# G0444 and G0439



## StacyGalloway (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Depression screening (G0444) is included with the "medicare wellness" exam? It seems to me that I have read that some where but now can not remember where.

Help...Thanks!


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jan 17, 2014)

It can be reported separately when done at the same time as the Annual Wellness Visit.  So you can bill G0439 & G0444.

I hope this helps.


----------



## GEMTJ (Jan 22, 2014)

A quick follow up to Teresa's reply: Is there any reason to code G0438 twice in a 3-month period?


----------



## Teresa Collins (Jan 22, 2014)

GEMTJ said:


> A quick follow up to Teresa's reply: Is there any reason to code G0438 twice in a 3-month period?



No, there is no reason to code G0438 twice in a 3 month period.  G0438 is the Annual Wellness Visit, initial visit; therefore, it will be coded/service rendered only once per Medicare patient.  

I hope this helps.


----------



## bergpws (Mar 3, 2014)

Teresa Collins said:


> It can be reported separately when done at the same time as the Annual Wellness Visit.  So you can bill G0439 & G0444.
> 
> I hope this helps.




Can you direct me to where this documentation is kept at Medicare website? From what I read the G0444 is bundled into the G0439.
I am having the hardest time finding anything concrete regarding this. 
Thanks!
CC


----------



## StacyGalloway (Mar 18, 2014)

After much research and denials from Medicare - G0444 IS included with the 
G0402  G0438 and G0439


----------



## PatriciaWright (Mar 26, 2014)

*Medicare Secondary*

We are having issues with Medicare saying we cannot file claims on paper it must be electronic. Anyoe else having this issue?


----------

